# EXCEL cell highlighter



## gilsol69 (Oct 15, 2008)

We are all new to MAC and cannot figure out how to change the border of the cell that we are working in. It is hard to see where we are working and end up typing in the wrong cell quite a bit. Default is a very light blue frame. We can highlight permanently but not have the cell highlighted to follow our cursor. Thanks!!


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, is it the same shade of blue that is used by your Mac throughout the OS for highlighting items? If so, open the System Preferences, click on the Appearance pane, select a new color for highlighting items.


----------

